
Show HN: Organize – The file management automation tool - tfeldmann
https://github.com/tfeldmann/organize
======
acutesoftware
That's a nice clean tool - works well on Windows too.

My only suggestion is when copying files from subfolders, to show which
subfolder a file is being copied from.

My example moves all files starting with test to a BACKUP folder

    
    
      Folder U:\My Documents\_working\python\test_ORIG:
        File test.py:
          - [Move] Move to "\\...\My Documents\_working\python\test_file\BACKUPS\test.py"
        File test22.py:
          - [Move] Move to "\\...\My Documents\_working\python\test_file\BACKUPS\test22.py"
        File test1.py_ORIG:
          - [Move] Move to "\\...\My Documents\_working\python\test_file\BACKUPS\test1.py_ORIG"
        File test_bell.csv:
          - [Move] Move to "\\...\My Documents\_working\python\test_file\BACKUPS\test_bell.csv"
    

2 of the above files came from a subfolder in test_ORIG, but there is no
indication which (fine for contrived example but would be an issue with large
moves)

~~~
tfeldmann
This is now integrated and available for update. Thank you for the feedback!

